

What Should Marissa Mayer / Yahoo Do Next? - LoneDev
http://wajeez.com/2013/05/26/what-should-marissa-mayer-do-next/

======
LoneDev
I was wondering, did anyone hear about Jolla before? No offense but can Nokia
come up with a decent OS that can take Android?

I really want to believe, but I just can't. I'd love to see Yahoo coming up
with a competing OS, but they have to pick wisely.

~~~
notahacker123
I remember reading about them a few years back when they started the project.

